# Torn



## jtab1 (Mar 6, 2009)

I just a need some opinions. I am getting a new bike. I have an 07 Madone, and I kind of do not want to to go down the same path. So I have been looking at Scott (R1 or R2) and a few other brands, mainly specialized (Tarmac). I have a friend that manages a bike shop and can cut me a pretty good deal on any of the scott line of bikes. My only problem is that what he carries they all have shimano gruppos, and this may be a little nit-picky but I am little partial to the SRAM stuff. So basically my question is do I just go with the R1 or R2 and use the savings from the discount to switch to SRAM stuff or do I just suck it up all together and build a tarmac from the ground up with the SRAM gruppo. I could get a scott frameset and build it up with SRAM but he has been having a hard time acquiring scott frames..


----------



## e34john (May 31, 2010)

Why don't you just get an R15?


----------

